# 3 Speed Bianchi



## Oilit (Feb 18, 2021)

This is another bike on FBM (out of Ohio). It caught my eye because of the color and because it's a 3 speed, most Bianchi's you see are 10 speeds. Anybody got an idea of the year? '60's maybe?





__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## juvela (Feb 18, 2021)

-----

yes to era

forum has had prior threads on examples of these

stem/bar set is Ambrosio

brake set is Universal Mignon

have not previously seen one in this colour

most common finish at this time seems to have been a deep blue flambouyant

also, a darkish red flambouyant is often encountered

-----


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 18, 2021)

Id go get it.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 18, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Id go get it.



If it was closer I would have at least gone to look already.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 18, 2021)

Interesting bike.  Too far away.  What are the holes on the fork crown for?


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 19, 2021)

1motime said:


> Interesting bike.  Too far away.  What are the holes on the fork crown for?



Possibly for mounting a small badge or motif?


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 19, 2021)

Might have been a front rack mounting point.


----------



## juvela (Feb 19, 2021)

1motime said:


> Interesting bike.  Too far away.  What are the holes on the fork crown for?




-----

am puzzled by this as well

through the years have seen scores and scores of Bianchis which were constructed with this crown, including about eight three speeds, and have never seen a case of these openings previously

occasionally one can find a crown with holes in the horizontal surface because it is normally fitted with a cap.  have never seen a case where this crown was fitted with a cap however.

if holes intended for rack mount perchance we shall discover another example which wears such an appurtenance...

-----


----------



## Oilit (Feb 19, 2021)

May as well copy the rest of the seller's pictures while they're up, for what they're worth. Must have been late in the day.


----------



## juvela (Feb 19, 2021)

-----

thanks so much for these additional images and the information they provide.   

since headset is clip style that could easily send machine back into the 1950's time.

pedals on these are most commonly Way-Assauto.

handgrips appear to be Yank replacements.  normally one would expect REG (Rampinelli) grips.

EDIT: my error!

after posting looked at other examples and grips are OEM

saddle also a replacement.  original would have been a two-colour mattress type perch with a Bianchi nameplate on the heel..

seem to recall a forum thread in the past few years from a poster with a "his 'n hers" set of these.  if located, shall glue it in to the thread.


-----


----------



## Oilit (Feb 19, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks so much for these additional images and the information they provide.
> 
> ...



The clip is the piece just visible from the front under the head lamp? I hadn't even noticed that!


----------



## juvela (Feb 19, 2021)

-----

yes, note that the Ambrosio stem lacks an expander bolt, it is smooth at the "elbow"

headset tip for anyone who has occasion to service one of these Bianchi integral sets, whether clip style or not -

ball size is typically 1/8"

if one wishes to remove the head tube races a drift punch is inadequate as the i.d. of the race is nearly identical to that of the head tube - i.e. almost nothing to push on

the technique is to employ a head cup remover tool with tines such as the Campag (there are other brands of this type) and wedge a socket, or similar, down into the tines to really put a strong outward pressure on them

by doing this it is possible for them to catch the edge of the head tube races

tool nr. 723 -





for anyone who would like further information on the Bianchi integral headsets including the Campagnolo-Bianchi one this is a fine reference -





__





						Bianchi Specialissima and Gran Sport headsets
					





					bulgier.net
				




-----


----------



## juvela (Feb 19, 2021)

-----

additional examples -

1957 verdurous distaffer:





__





						1957? Bianchi 3 speed. - Bike Forums
					

Classic and Vintage Bicycles: Whats it Worth? Appraisals. - 1957? Bianchi 3 speed. - Hi, I bought this bicycle a few years back at a flea market in west Georgia for $40. I have searched and searched and I cannot find any information on the bike. The Sturmey-Archer 3 speed hub says it's a 57 but...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




1959 red gents:









						'59 Bianchi de Luxe | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Hi guys, What do you think about this Bianchi? 3 speed, Sturmey-Archer, marked 59. Internal routed rear brake cable. Thanks




					thecabe.com
				




two red gents, 1957 & 1958:

two-1950s-bianchi-3-speeds.118641

[impossible to search here at the forum as both "3" and "three" drop out as too common]

suspect that chainguards and mudguards may be Mazzucchelli products:





chainsets look to be of Way-Assauto manufacture

-----


----------



## Oilit (Feb 24, 2021)

I got a little more information on this bike from the seller. He told me he inherited the bike and didn't know anything about it, so I suggested he check the hub.


----------

